# محركات الاحتراق الداخلي



## jouini87 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

محرك الاحتراق الداخلي 









[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*لمحة عامة*[/FONT] 
سميت هذه المحركات بالمحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي و ذلك لان احتراق المزيج ( الوقود+ الهواء ) يتم في داخلها , وتعمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي على تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة في الوقود الى طاقة حرارية نتيجة عملية الاحتراق ثم الى طاقة ميكانيكية تعمل على تحريك اجزاء السيارة المختلفة
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*انواع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي و المستخدمة في السيارات*[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*تقسم المحركات حسب الشكل الى*[/FONT] 
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]محركات عمودية , محركات افقية , محركات مائلة[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*تقسم المحركات حسب الوقود المستخدم الى*[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]محركات تعمل بالبنزين , محركات تعمل بالديزل , محركات تعمل بالوقود المحسن , محركات تعمل بالطاقة البديلة[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*تقسم المحركات حسب مبدء العمل الى*[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]محركات ثنائية الاشواط , محركات رباعية الاشواط[/FONT]





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*اجزاء المحرك الرئيسية*[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*راس الاسطوانات ( راس المحرك ) :-* و يركب على جسم الاسطوانة , و يحوي راس الاسطوانات على غرف الاحتراق و الصمامات و روافعه[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*الاسطوانات :-* و هي عبارة عن جيب اسطواني يصنع من الفولاذ او حديد الزهر , و تعتبر الاسطوانة مجرى لحركة المكبس ليتم اشواطه الاربعة لاتمام عمل محرك السيارة[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*المكبس :-* يتحرك المكبس حركة ترددية مستقيمة داخل الاسطوانات , و يتم المكبس اربع اشواط اثناء الصعود و النزول[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]اذ*رع التوصيل :-* و تستعمل لوصل المكابس بعمود المرفق , فتتصل نهاية ذراع التوصيل الكبرى بمحور عمود المرفق ام النهاية الاخرى لذراع التوصيل فيوصل مع المكبس بواسطة مسمار المكبس[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*عمود المرفق :-* يزود عمود المرفق المحرك بقوة دوران مستمر , فيعمل على تحويل الحركة الترددية الناتجة عن المكبس الى حركة دائرية ثم ينقلها الى باقي اجزاء المركبة الميكانيكية ثم الى عجلات السيارة فتتحرك المركبة[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*الحدافة :-* عبارة عن عجلة من الصلب ثقيلة نسبيا و مثبته بواسطة براغي في النهاية الخلفية لعمود المرفق و تعمل الحدافة على تنظيم سرعة عمود المرفق بواسطة خاصية القصور الذاتي, و تستخدم الحدافة كاداة لبداية دوران محرك السيارة حيث يتم تعشيق مسنن محرك بدء الحركة ( السلف ) مع مسنن الحدافة, كما يستعمل سطح الحدافة كقاعدة للكلتش[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*عمود الكامات :-* و هو عبارة عن عامود يحتوي على كامات , و يعمل عمود الكامات على التحكم في فتح و اغلاق الصمامات , صمام السحب و صمام العادم[/FONT]

[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*الصمامات و توابعها :-* و هي عبارة عن صمام الدخول او السحب الذي يتحكم بدخول المزيج الى غرفة الاحتراق , و صمام العادم الذي يتحكم بخروج الغازات العادمة بعد عملية الاحتراق [/FONT]








*نظرية عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي رباعية الاشواط 

*
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*المحركات رباعية الاشواط :-* و هي المحركات التي تتم عملها باربعة اشواط للمكبس داخل اسظوانة المحرك , و يدور خلالها عمود المرفق دورتين كاملتين 720 درجة[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*الشوط ( المشوار ):-* و هي المسافة التي يتحركها المكبس صعودا او نزولا داخل اسطوانة المحرك[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*النقطة الميتة العليا :-* وهي اعلى نقطة يصل اليها المكبس في مشوار الصعود و يرمز لها ( ن م ع [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*النقطة الميتة السفلى :-* وهي ادنى مسافة يصل اليها المكبس في مشوار النزول و يرمز لها ( ن م س[/FONT]


[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*تتم الاشواط الاربعة في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي رباعية الاشواط في اربعة مشاوير للمكبس وهي*[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]شوط السحب , شوط الضغط , شوط القدرة , شوط العادم [/FONT]





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*شوط السحب :-* يبدا شوط السحب عندما يتحرك المكبس من ( ن . م . ع ) الى( ن. م . ع ) وعندها يفتح صمام الدخول و[/FONT][FONT=times new roman, times, serif] يكون صمام الخروج مغلق فيدخل المزيج المكون من الهواء و البنزين داخل حيز الاسطوانة و ينتهي شوط السحب عندما يصل المكبس بعد ( ن . م . س ) بعدة درجات و عندها يغلق صمام الدخول[/FONT]





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*شوط الضغط :-* يبدا شوط الضغط بعد ( ن . م . س ) بعدة درجات و عندها يتحرك المكبس الى اعلى و يكون صمامي الدخول و الخروج مغلقين , و عندها يعمل المكبس على ضغط المزيج داخل حيز الاسطوانة . و يستمر شوط الضغط الى ان يصل المكبس الى قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات[/FONT] 





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*شوط القدرة :-* حينما يصل المكبس قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات تحدث شرارة كهربائية من خلال شمعة الاحتراق و تعمل هذه الشرارة على حرق المزيج المضغوط داخل غرفة الاحتراق , و نتيجة لاحتراق المزيج يحدث انفجار يعمل على دفع المكبس الى اسفل , و يكون خلال شوط القدرة صمام الدخول و الخروج مغلقين و ينتهي شوط القدرة عندما يصل المكبس الى ( ن . م . س[/FONT] 





[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]*شوط العادم :-* قبل ان يصل المكبس ( ن . م . س ) ببضع درجات يفتح صمام الخروج ليسمح للغازات العادمة الناتجة من احتراق المزيج بالخروج من اسطوانة المحرك , و اثناء هذا الشوط يتحرك المكبس الى اعلى ليعمل على طرد جميع الغازات العادمة و يستمر هذا الشوط الى ان يصل المكبس الى قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات[/FONT] 




​


----------



## zeyos (16 ديسمبر 2009)

:20::75:
*بارك الله بمن انشاء الموقع ومن ساهم فيه وشكرأ جزيلآ*​


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

لي سوال هنا ايهما اكفى محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ام الخارجي؟


----------



## d_a_w_i (25 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس صباح الخير على عراقنا الجميل 



> *لي سؤال هنا ايهما اكفى محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ام الخارجي؟*



أكفى بمعنى ؟


----------



## د.محبس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني ايهما افضل كفاءة في العمل اخي الكريم


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الخيردمحبس وd_a_w_i
أنا إختصاصي هندسة الطاقة وتبريد وتكييف ،يعني مجالي هو المحركات الخارجية اللتي تمتاز بأن الظغط والحرارة منخفض على عكس المحركات الداخلية،عادة تكون المحركات الخارجية أثقل وزن بسبب وجود الغلايات،وتحتاج وقت أطول لتشتغل بسبب توليد البخار وتسخين المياه،
في الأخير المحركات الداخلية أكفأ


----------



## د.محبس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الاجابة


----------



## d_a_w_i (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم jouini87 ود.محبس..
أأسف فى التأخير عن الرد 
وإن جاء رد أخى jouini87 صحيحاً وموجزاً بارك الله فيه


بداية ً يجب أن نعى هذه التعريفات 


 *تعريف المحركات الحرارية :*
 * المحرك الحراري هو الآلة التي تتحول بواسطتها الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن إحتراق الوقود (سواء كان هذا الوقود صلباً أو سائلاً أو غازيا) إلى شغل ميكانيكي يمكن الاستفادة به فى إدارة الآلات المستخدمة سواء فى الصناعة أو فى النقل .
*


 *أنواع المحركات الحرارية :*
 *تنقسم المحركات الحرارية من حيث موضع احتراق الوقود إلى نوعين رئيسين :-
*
 * (أ‌)** محركات الاحتراق الخارجي :-** 
 فى هذا النوع يتم احتراق الوقود خارج اسطوانة المحرك فى مراجل "غلايات" خاصة و الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود تستخدم فى تحويل ماء المرجل إلى بخار يمكن استخدامه فى إدارة المحركات و التربينات البخارية .
*
  * (ب‌)** محركات الاحتراق الداخلي :**-
 فى هذا النوع يتم احتراق الوقود داخل اسطوانة المحرك وتقوم الغازات الناتجة عن هذا الاحتراق بتحريك المكبس مباشرة .

 *وفى مقارنة سريعة ......

محركات الاحتراق الداخلى 
 الوقوديحترق داخل اسطوانه المحرك
شغل الضغط والحراره داخل المحرك عالى 
تصنع الاسطوانه من سبائك خاصه لارتفاع الضغط والحراره
لاتوجد غلايات لذا المحرك خفيف الوزن والحجم نظرا لوجود الغلايات
ذات كفاءه تتراوح بين 35.40%
تحتاج الى وقت قصير للتدوير والتشغيل 

محركات الاحتراق الخارجى
الوقود يحترق خارج المحرك 
شغل الضغط والحراره داخل المحرك عالى شغل الضغط والحراره داخل المحرك منخفض
تصنع الاسطوانه من سبائك عاديه لقله الضغط والحرارة
المحرك ثقيل الوزن والحجم 
ذات كفاءه ما بين 15.20%
تحتاج الى وقت طويل بسب تسخين المياه وتوليد البخار 

*
**تعريف مبسط لأى كفاءة فى الدنيا ..*

*



*

أو
useful work done by the machine =output
Efficiency= ----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
work done on the machine =input
​

and ...
From the first law of thermodynamics, 
the output can't exceed what is input

*



*


تعليقى ...
لما كانت قيم الضغط والحرارة مرتفعة داخل المحرك وأعلى منها فى محركات الإحتراق الخارجى فإن معدل حرق الوقود يكون أسرع وجودة إحتراق الخليط تكون كبيرة وبالتالى درجة الإستفادة من الوقود "input" تكون كبيرة أكبر من نظيرتها فى محركات الإحتراق الخارجى وبالتالى إمكانية الإستفادة من أقل كمية وقود للحصول على شغل ميكانيكى وخفض معدل إستهلاك الوقود مما يرفع من الكفاءة الحرارية.

وأنا أكتب الاّن يجول بخاطرى مثالاً اّخر..

الكفاءة الحرارية لدى محركات الديزل أكبر منها فى محركات البنزين .. لماذا ؟

نفس المبدأ..لأن فى محركات الديزل تكون قيم درجة الحرارة والضغط أعلى منها فى محركات البنزين,,لماذا؟؟

لأن فى محركات البنزين يتم خلط الوقود والهواء خارج المحرك فى الكربراتير ويخرج الخليط "الشحنة" بنسبة معينة من الوقود إلى الهواء F/A تتناسب مع ظروف تشغيل المحرك من سرعات و أحمال مختلفة حيث يستحيل لخليط ذو نسبة ثابتة من الهواء و البنزين أن يفي بكل الظروف ثم تتم عملية إحتراق الخليط فى شوط التمدد بإستخدام البوجيه أو شمعة الإحتراق "spark plug" تحت *أقصى ضغط يتراوح بين 30: 40 بار*

بينما فى محركات الديزل يجب أن تكون نسبة الإنضغاط كبيرة جداً لأن نظرية التشغيل هنا تعتمد على رفع ضغظ ودرجة حرارة الهواء "وليس الخليط كمحركات البنزين" حتى حينما تفتح رشاشات الوقود فإن الوقود يشتعل تلقائياً نتيجة وصوله لدرجة حرارة الإشعال الذاتى وتتم عملية الإحتراق وتكون نسبة الهواء كبيرة "High excess air" وذلك لضمان أن كل ذرة وقود سوف تجد ما يقابلها من ذرة هواء وبالتالى جودة إحتراق عالية وإنخفاض معدل إستهلاك الوقود "Input" وبالتالى إرتفاع الكفاءة الحرارية لمحركات الديزل عنها فى محركات البنزين .. يبقى أن أنوه أن نسبة الإنضغاط كبيرة جداً تصل إلى 1:25 فى محركات الديزل لذلك حجمها أكبر من محركات البنزين تفادياً للإجهادات الميكانيكية .

ونسبه الانضغاط هي حاصل قسمه كميه الهواء اللتي فوق البستم وهو في النقطه الميته العليا علي كميه الهواء اللتي فوق البستم وهو في النقطه الميته السفلي
 the ratio of the volume between the piston and cylinder head 
before and after a compression stroke
​

أرجو أن يكون ردى عند حسن ظنكم ....
وكل عام وأنتم بخير جميعاً إن شاء الله



*



*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*​​
​*
*


----------



## jouini87 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

d_a_w_i قال:


> السلام عليكم jouini87 ود.محبس..
> أأسف فى التأخير عن الرد
> وإن جاء رد أخى jouini87 صحيحاً وموجزاً بارك الله فيه
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك أخي،إجابة كاملة ومعلومات مفيدة


----------



## d_a_w_i (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> *بارك الله فيك أخي،إجابة كاملة ومعلومات مفيدة*



أشكرك أخى jouini87 ..والكمال لله وحده
جميل جداً أن نتعاون ونتناقش ونتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات ولا نكتم علماً
فى النهاية ستجد معلومات قيمة يمكن الإستفادة بها فعلياً


----------



## moon83 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## d_a_w_i (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم



أشكرك وأدعو الله أن يوفقك .. ...


----------



## رفعت سلطان (2 يناير 2010)

دة موضوع محترم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## d_a_w_i (3 يناير 2010)

> دة موضوع محترم ولك جزيل الشكر



أشكرك أخى الكريم مهندس/ رفعت سلطان وتعجبنى كثيراً مشاركاتك المثمرة 

تقبل تحياتى ..وإلى الأمام دائماً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يناير 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> صباح الخيردمحبس وd_a_w_i
> أنا إختصاصي هندسة الطاقة وتبريد وتكييف ،يعني مجالي هو المحركات الخارجية اللتي تمتاز بأن الظغط والحرارة منخفض على عكس المحركات الداخلية،عادة تكون المحركات الخارجية أثقل وزن بسبب وجود الغلايات،وتحتاج وقت أطول لتشتغل بسبب توليد البخار وتسخين المياه،
> في الأخير المحركات الداخلية أكفأ


 


d_a_w_i قال:


> السلام عليكم jouini87 ود.محبس..
> أأسف فى التأخير عن الرد
> وإن جاء رد أخى jouini87 صحيحاً وموجزاً بارك الله فيه
> 
> ...


 


د.محبس قال:


> شكرا على الاجابة


 


d_a_w_i قال:


> أشكرك أخى jouini87 ..والكمال لله وحده
> جميل جداً أن نتعاون ونتناقش ونتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات ولا نكتم علماً
> فى النهاية ستجد معلومات قيمة يمكن الإستفادة بها فعلياً


 

الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل
مناقشات جميلة ودودة ..
تبعث في النفس السرور .. وتملأ القلوب الحبور

وفقكم الله .. وجمعنا على الخير .​


----------



## hussein adil (17 يناير 2010)

الف شكر حفظك الله


----------



## OSAMA TARAWNEH (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير 
لقد قمة في اعداد مواضيع شيقه وموسعه عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي *


----------

